# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Individual Tutoring for Russian  Russian lessons via skype.

## Russian Tutor

Deleted. L

----------


## NikD

Hi! My name is Nikolay, I'm native Russian native speaker. I want improve my English.  We can speak Russian  and English from time to time by Skype.

----------

